# Releasing Pigeons to Wild



## matt todd

I recently saved six baby pigeons from an attic that was boarded up, which left them without care from their parents. At this point in their development they are all starting to fly and I would like to return them to their natural habitat. They have been under my care for about six week and I am uncertain of how best to do this.

If someone could give me some advice, or point me to a link on this subject I would be very greatful.

Thanks
MT


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Matt,

Thank you so much for saving these young pigeons and welcome to Pigeon-Talk!

Here is a link to general release criteria for animals and birds: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11919

You do want to be sure the pigeons are flying well, feathers are in top condition and waterproof, birds are fully self feeding and drinking on their own, have been acclimated to the weather in your area, and have had the opportunity to be outside and see their surroundings, and are =not= too tame or human friendly. 

Terry


----------



## JGregg

Thanks for helping the little guys and welcome to Pigeon-Talk!

If your pigeons are just starting to fly they'll need more practice before you can consider releasing them. If they were released now they'd be easy prey for any predator that came along. It would be best if they could be released in an area with a pigeon flock they can learn from (wouldn't advise releasing them into an urban area).

You also need to consider how tame your fledgeling pigeon "flock" is. If the'yre too tame and docile they won't make it out in the wild and they may need to be placed in an avairy.

Please see the following thread regarding releases/imprinting.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10874

Terry types faster than I do. LOL!


----------

